# INAUGURACION DE LA SEDE DEL EDIFICIO MINISTERIO PUBLICO EN TRUJILLO¡¡¡¡¡¡



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esta bonito, chiquito pero esta bonito


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bonito el edificio.


----------



## jovan (Nov 27, 2004)

hola

ami me parece un bonito edificio. pequeño pero bien estructurado. como se dice muy coqueto. y sobre todo la conbinacion de colores . creo que es lo q mas realza a este edificio.aparte faltaria ver una toma de frente . para poder apreciarla mejor. ademas el entorno es lo que le quita muchos puntos.pero en si el edificio esta muy bien.el color de las paredes conbinan muy bien con el de la lunas de las ventanas. este es el color q mejor conbina en la estetica en los edificios.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No puedo creer que coincido con BRATZO!!!!!!!!!!! 

Si bien es cierto que el edificio ha sido bien estructurado, de lìneas simples y bien diseñado, discrepo con jovan sobre el color, nada està escrito en arquitectura pero colores para darle forma a lo cuadrado habrian sido lo mas conveniente. Increible pero las tonalidades mataron al edificio porque el entorno es feo. Ojo que no digo q lo pinten de rojo pasiòn, pero gris???? y cuando sea invierno???? Necesita vida, espero que hagan algo interesante con plantas para que le proporcione calidès.

Ahora Bratzo querido, debemos recordar que es un edificio del estado, por lo tanto no salimos del gris, tanto en materia de color como de espìritu.

Solo una observaciòn al diseño, no se utilizo la ventaja de la esquina, y justo ese lado del edificio no pasa de ser simple. En general me gusta la escalera vista, siempre me ha gustado el juego de formas que le da al diseño frontal, pero creo q esa escalera se habrìa visto mejor al costado armando una fachada adicional hacia la vista esquinera. 

En general bien por Trujillo y buenas fotos, muy claras. Libidito habria sido genial un poco de cercanìa para apreciar acabados por lo menos al ingreso y detalles de molduras que no se aprecian a la distancia.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, en vista de que Vane ya no contesta a ninguna pregunta de arquitectura que le hago... borro mi pregunta. Ya no le haré más. Edited


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me alegra ver el edificio ya inagurado, ahora solo falta que el municipio le de una arregladita a la zona y listo (esa casa del costado afea el ministerio).


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No está mal, los colores sí caen ( no son huachafos,no? ), Creo que lo único que le faltaría es altura


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buen analisis vane, hoy le tome fotos desde la UNT, ya las posteare


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Indudablemente hubiera sido mejor combinarlo con algun color oscuro como un azul para darle mas forma, en los lugares apropiados , si eso creo que le haría falta , despues todo esta bien, me gusta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> buen analisis vane, hoy le tome fotos desde la UNT, ya las posteare



kay: :hi:


----------

